# Matrix ISO 3 rims any good? Worth buying?



## Colin_S (May 13, 2002)

Hi,

Trying to piece together a wheelset for a new bike and came across these. They look like good rims with a welded seam and a ceramic bake track. So, are the Matrix rims worth buying? How do they compare to the Mavic, Sun, and other rims?

Thanks!


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

In searching for an ISO 3 rim to build a set of wheels on, I came across your post.

Pretty outdated reply, but in one word, matrix rims are awesome. At least the last generation before they went away. Semi-aero rims don't usually have eyelets, I've never seen a nipple pull through an ISO 3 rim. The matrix ceramic brake track is more durable and offers better braking than Mavic's. Just because they're not in the mainstream, they get downplayed by those who don't know. It also doesn't help that Trek spec'ed Matrix Aurora rims on their low end bikes, though I would prefer them to Open Pro's. I've seen enough Open pro's fail that I wouldn't really run them anyways (eyelet pull though, so eyelets don't guarantee strength). Anyways, back to my search for some ISO 3's.


----------

